# Conflicto con openssl (Resuelto)

## brutico

Desde hace unos días estoy teniendo problemas de conflictos para actualizar

```
sudo emerge -uDN @world

Contraseña: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ......... .. ............... ....... done!

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q 

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j [1.0.2q] USE="-tls-heartbeat*" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/gsoap-2.8.74 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.11 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/iputils-20180629 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.5.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/ortp-0.23.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libshout-2.4.1-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/curl-7.63.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/wget-1.20.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.3.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-crypt/qca-2.2.0_pre20180606 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-libs/libssh-0.8.6 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/mariadb-10.3.11 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/podofo-0.9.6_p20180715 

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.15 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.6 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] sys-fs/cryfs-0.9.9 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/yaz-3.0.53 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/postgresql-11.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-vcs/git-2.20.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-wireless/crda-3.18-r2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/cryptography-2.4.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.7 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-video/makemkv-1.14.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] www-client/falkon-3.0.1-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] kde-misc/kimtoy-1.91 

[ebuild  rR    ] kde-apps/kopete-18.12.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.4-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.0 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (kde-apps/kopete-18.12.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.11:0/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/ortp-0.23.0-r1:0/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Last edited by brutico on Tue Jan 08, 2019 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

A ver si te sirve lo que se habló aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1085754-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-openssl.html

----------

## Dwosky

Por el log parece que dev-libs/openssl se acualiza desde la 1.0.2q a la 1.1.0j, sin embargo tu versión de Ruby (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1) requiere una versión inferior a la que estás intentando actualizar: <dev-libs/openssl-1.1.

Si puedes te diría de actualizar primero Ruby a 2.4.5, que ya no tiene esa restricción y luego haces el update de @world y seguramente el openssl no te falle.

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> A ver si te sirve lo que se habló aquí:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1085754-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-openssl.html

 

Ese mismo error lo tuve y lo solucione

Bueno porfin lo solucione y el problema era mi make.conf tenia puesto ruby23,24,25 y 26. Quite el 23 y se soluciono

----------

